# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Osmanlıda Ordu Ve Donanma

## ceyda

Osmanlı ordusu kara ve deniz kuvvetleri olmak üzere ikiye ayrılırdı. Kara ordusu; Kapıkulu askerleri, Eya*let askerleri ve yardımcı kuvvetler olmak üzere üçe ayrılırdı,
A. KAPIKULU (MERKEZ ORDUSU) ASKERLERİ
I. Murat zamanında savaş esiri çocukların asker ola*rak yetiştirilmesi amacıyla kuruldu. Kapıkulu ordusu piyadeler ve süvariler olmak üzere ikiye ayrılıyordu.
1. Kapıkulu Piyadeleri
a) Acemi Ocağı : Devşirilen çocukların getirildiği ilk ocaktır. Burada ilk askeri eğitim verilirdi. Acemi Ocağında eğitimlerini tamamlayan devşirmelerin bir kısmı enderuna gönderilirken bir kısmı da di*ğer Kapıkulu Ocaklarına gönderilirlerdi.
b) Yeniçeri Ocağı : I. Murat zamanında kurulmuş*tur. Osmanlı ordusunun yaya (Piyade) askerleri*dir. Komutanlarına Yeniçeri Ağası denilirdi. Ye*niçeriler savaş zamanında padişahın yanında yer alırlardı. Barış zamanında ise Divanın koruyucu*luğunu ve İstanbulun güvenliğini sağlarlardı.
c) Cebeci Ocağı : Yeniçerilerin silahlarını yapan, tamir eden ve saklayan ocaktı.
d) Topçu Ocağı : Orduya ait topların yapımı, bakı*mı ve savaşlarda kullanılması ile görevli ocaktı.
e) Top Arabacılar Ocağı : Topların sefer sırasında taşınmasıyla görevli idi.
f) Lağımcı Ocağı: Kale kuşatmalarında tünel ka*zarak surların altına patlayıcılar koyan ve patla*tan ocaktır.
g) Humbaracı Ocağı : Dinamit, bomba, havan topu yapan ve kullanan ocaktır.
h) Tulumbacı Ocağı: Lale Devrinde açılan itfaiye ocağıdır.
ı) Doğancı ve Turnacı Ocağı : Haberleşme ve avlanmada kullanılan kuşları eğitmekle görevli ocaktır.
i) Saka Ocağı : Ordunun su ihtiyacını karşılayan ocaktır.
2. Kapıkulu Süvarileri
Saray etrafında bulunan atlı askerlerdir. Savaşta hükümdarın sağında ve solunda yer alarak padi*şahı, ordunun ağırlıklarını ve hazineyi korurlardı.
B. EYALET ASKERLERİ
1. Tımarlı Sipahiler
Dirlik arazi sahipleri (has, zeamet ve tımar) tarafından yetiştirilen askerlerdir. Tamamı atlı askerlerdir. Bunlar maaş almazlar, geçimlerini dirliklerden sağlarlardı. Osmanlı ordusunun asıl gücünü oluştururlardı. II. Mahmut zamanında tımarlara son verilince Tımarlı Si*pahiler de ortadan kalktı.
2. Akıncılar
Osmanlı Devletinin Hıristiyan ülkelerle olan sınırlarda*ki eyaletlerde bulunurlardı. Düşman ülkelerine akınlar yaparak askeri hedefleri tahrip ederler, düşman kuv*vetleri hakkında bilgi toplarlardı.
C. YARDIMCI KUVVETLER
1. Azaplar
Orduya sefer sırasında yol açarlar ve köprü kurarlardı.
2. Yaya ve Müsellemler
Orhan Bey zamanında kurulan ilk daimi ordudur. Ka*pıkulu ordusu kurulunca geri hizmetlere verildi.
3. Gönüllüler
Eli silah tutan Müslüman ve Hıristiyanların kendi is*tekleri ile savaşa katılmaları ile oluşan birliklerdi.
4. Derbentçiler
Önemli yollar üzerindeki geçitleri koruyan askerlerdir.
5. Bağlı beyliklerin ve özel yönetimli eya*letlerin gönderdikleri ordular
D. DONANMA
 Orhan Bey döneminde ele geçirilen Karesioğulları Beyliğine ait donanma Osmanlı donan*masının temelini oluşturur.
 Kuruluş Döneminde istenen güce ulaşamayan Osmanlı donanması, Fatih zamanında Venedik ve Cenevizlilerle mücadele edecek bir güce ulaşmıştır. Yükselme Döneminde Karadeniz ve Akdeniz Osmanlı hakimiyetine alınmıştır.
 Kanuniden sonra donanmaya verilen önem azaldığı için Osmanlı donanması giderek gücünü yitirdi. Buna rağmen Sultan Abdülazizin gayretleri ile (1861-1876) Osmanlı donanması dünyanın üçüncü büyük donanması haline gelmiştir.
 Donanma başkomutanına Kaptan-ı Derya veya Kaptan Paşa denilirdi. Donanma komutanına Reis, deniz askerlerine de Levent adı verilirdi.

----------

